# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Запретить запуск программ

## chap

Собственно вопрос такой-как запретить запуск программ,файлов "exe"(чтобы не запускались) через реестр, например IE,можно ли отключить.Какой ключ нужно создать,что писать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Собственно вопрос такой-как запретить запуск программ,файлов "exe"(чтобы не запускались) через реестр, например IE,можно ли отключить.Какой ключ нужно создать,что писать.


Ну, если запретить запускать все *ехе, то будет весело  :Smiley:  Через реестр это рулить можно, и  такая штука также решатеся использованием групповых политик безопасности. Для ознкомления можно почитать здесь

----------


## Surfer

p2u пользуется exelockdown вроде.

----------


## chap

Нет все не надо запрещать ,только некоторые .

----------


## XP user

> p2u пользуется exelockdown вроде.


Использовал какое-то время, да. Это программа (более новые версии) сейчас стала платной, но у меня сохранилась бесплатная. Выкладываю кому интересно. Использовать на собственный страх и риск.
P.S.: Если только некоторые (несистемные), то тогда лучше задать ключ в реестре:

Разрешить запуск приложений, кроме указанных в списке. Делается это так:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\ Windows\CurrentVerson\Policies\Explorer 
DWORD DisallowRun, значение 1 - запрещает запуск приложений указанных в списке:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Pol  icies\Explorer\DisallowRun
Параметры типа STRING - список запрещённых приложений.

"1" - "program.exe"
"2" - "thebat.exe"
"3" - "icq.exe"

Обходится легко, кстати.

Paul

----------


## chap

Пробовал через реестр(как выше описывается) запретить запуск IE, не получается,запускается все равно.Может не так что-то я делаю.

Пробовал установить Вашу программу,не запускается,требует пароль.Где его брать...?

----------


## XP user

> Пробовал через реестр(как выше описывается) запретить запуск IE, не получается,запускается все равно.Может не так что-то я делаю.
> 
> Пробовал установить Вашу программу,не запускается,требует пароль.Где его брать...?


Через реестр можно только запретить НЕсистемные. IE считается системным. Не пойдёт запрет. Могу подсказать как от него избавиться.  :Wink: 
Пароль? Возможно он требует пароль, который вы хотите использовать в работе с программой, нет? Покажите скриншот сообщения.

Paul

----------


## chap

Теперь понятно по IE.Если Вам не трудно, подскажите ,как избавиться.

Окошко выскакивает -там написано:введите пароль,что-то ввожу, пишет-пароль не верный.

Скиншот сделать -это ж надо прогу иметь для этого?

----------


## XP user

> Теперь понятно по IE.Если Вам не трудно, подскажите ,как избавиться.


Напишу. Ждите. Способы существуют разные. Думаю, что стоит даже создать отдельный топик. Я вам потом здесь дам ссылку...  :Smiley: 




> Окошко выскакивает -там написано:введите пароль,что-то ввожу, пишет-пароль не верный.
> 
> Скиншот сделать -это ж надо прогу иметь для этого?


Кнопка PrinScreen/SysRq (с права от F12)? Потом на radikal.ru выложить...
P.S.: уже не надо:


Paul

----------


## chap

Будем ждать,СПАСИБО.

----------


## XP user

> Будем ждать,СПАСИБО.


Пароль: ExeLockdown (с учётом регистра!)
P.S.: Потом (после установки) советую поменять



> Теперь понятно по IE.Если Вам не трудно, подскажите ,как избавиться.


Как обезвредить Internet Explorer

Paul

----------


## pilor

Ребята очень надо программа exelockdown бесплатная.Или на новую версию "ключик"

----------


## PavelA

За поиск кряков - пока пожурим, потом будет замечание.

----------

